
DayJet - "[web 2.0 is] a playing field so flat as to have no barriers to entry at all" - danw
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/115/open_features-flight-plan.html
======
dfranke
You still need to be a hacker, and that's a significant barrier if you're not.

